

Damian Conway on Teaching, Programming Languages, Open Source and Our Future - szabgab
http://www.infoq.com/interviews/14-mar-damian-conway

======
jacobolus
Can someone explain what we’re supposed to get out of this interview? The
questions and answers both seem to be very general and wishy-washy, without
much meat to them. Mr. Conway seems like a nice enough guy, but I’m not seeing
any special insight or deep analysis here.

~~~
dredmorbius
The short answer: Damian is a long-time Perl hacker, and has given many
excellent (and highly memorable) presentations, mostly on Perl. If nothing
else, it's interesting to see what he's thinking about and working on. He's
been at this game for at least a quarter century and has gained some
perspective -- that's longer than quite a few here have been alive.

This interview gives a bit of perspective on how Damian came to be who he is,
and hist thoughts on the present and future of tech. There's nothing terribly
earthshattering, but it's interesting.

